# Beheading In Oklahoma By Fired Man Who Tried Converting People To Islam



## WhatInThe (Sep 26, 2014)

A beheading by a fired employee who also had tried to convert people to Islam in Oklahoma.

https://news.yahoo.com/police-woman-beheaded-oklahoma-workplace-144459291.html

Apparently he was still looking for more victims when he was shot.

Should add 'beheading' and Islam again associated with the perpatrator


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2014)

Just finished reading about that on the news....shocking!!


----------



## AprilT (Sep 26, 2014)

Sort of like the school shootings; and so it begins.  Copycat crazies.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 26, 2014)

Glad somebody was there with a gun to stop him before he killed and beheaded more people, too bad he didn't get there a little sooner.   These radical Islamists should never be able to get away with this brutality in the United States, it should be done to them what they do to others.


----------



## Debby (Sep 26, 2014)

How horrible for that poor woman and her family!!!  Her terror is over but they will live with this for the rest of their lives.  Terrible.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 26, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Glad somebody was there with a gun to stop him before he killed and beheaded more people, too bad he didn't get there a little sooner.   These radical Islamists should never be able to get away with this brutality in the United States, it should be done to them what they do to others.



Seabreeze, I could not agree more!  I'm glad there was a guy with a firearm there.  Too bad he didn't kill the #&%%&@!

I was shocked when I read this this morning.  Really scary stuff that these extremists are right there among us.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 26, 2014)

That is too bad Butterfly, now he'll get treatment that is too good for him!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 26, 2014)

More about him...http://heavy.com/news/2014/09/alton-...d-mark-vaughn/

http://www.ijreview.com/2014/09/181...ts-alleged-facebook-page-reveal-true-motives/


----------



## chic (Sep 27, 2014)

This is outrageous. Now Americans are being attacked in the workplace. Where does it end? Why does America allow these extremists to remain in our country? If they were refused entry or work permits this stuff couldn't happen. Now innocent people will suffer.


----------

